# Weekly competition 2010-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U2 R' U R2 U' F2 R'
*2. *R' U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R' U2
*3. *F R F' U' F R U'
*4. *F U F' R' F U2 R' U F2
*5. *F U' R2 F U F U R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' F2 L R' D R U2 L' U' F2 R B2 R2 B' R F2 L2 F'
*2. *L D2 B R U2 F2 L' D2 B' U F2 D' B2 D2 R B2 F' R2
*3. *B2 U B2 L2 D' R U' L U' L2 R' U' B' R B2 L2 B U2
*4. *L B R F' R' U R D' R' U2 R2 D2 B U' B' R' D2 U
*5. *R2 U R' F' L' D F2 L' D2 U' R U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Rw B2 Rw' D2 R' B' F' L D' U2 B' D Uw2 B Fw' F U' L F2 R' Fw2 Rw B D2 Fw' L D R' D R' Uw R2 B' F' L' Rw U' L Rw2
*2. *R Uw' Rw R' U2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw' R2 Fw' L Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw' D L Rw D2 Rw' Fw F2 D' Uw' U' Fw2 F L' D' Fw F2 Uw2 U2 F' D2 Rw2
*3. *Uw F' L' Rw' Fw2 F Uw U2 B Fw' D2 L' B F' Rw2 R D2 R' U F Rw R' D' F2 Uw2 U2 L' B Fw2 L' R D R2 U' Rw2 F' R' D Fw L2
*4. *Rw R Uw2 Rw2 U2 Rw2 R Fw L2 R' D Uw Rw U Fw D' Fw' R' B R2 D' Uw2 U' R' B Rw2 F2 D2 B Fw' Uw U B Fw D' U L2 Rw2 B2 F'
*5. *B2 Fw Rw2 D' Uw' U' B2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 F2 D' Fw' D U L' D2 B Rw Fw' R' B2 L B2 U' Rw D L2 D2 U2 B Fw' R2 F2 D Uw Fw' F' R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 Fw Dw Lw Fw2 F2 Uw2 B2 Fw Rw B' Bw' F' Rw R Dw' Lw U2 R2 U2 Rw2 F' Dw' L' Lw' F2 L2 D F2 L' R2 D2 U2 Fw F2 Rw2 D2 U B2 Fw2 F D Dw' Rw' Fw2 F L2 R' U R' Dw Uw' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Uw R2 Dw2
*2. *R' D' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 R' F Rw2 Bw' Lw Bw2 R2 B' Rw' Dw2 U2 B2 Lw' R2 Bw' L' Fw Lw' Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 Uw' U Fw2 Lw2 U Bw D B2 F' Lw' R2 Dw Bw Rw Bw' F Rw Dw' Uw R Uw U B' Bw' Fw2 Rw' Dw R' B2 Bw2 Dw B Dw'
*3. *Bw' Fw Dw Rw' Uw B2 F' Dw' Bw2 F2 Lw' D2 Dw U L F2 R D Lw B' D Uw2 R U' Fw F R2 Fw U L Lw2 R' Dw' Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 U Lw Rw Fw2 R2 B2 D' Bw Uw' U' R B2 U2 B' D F2 L' Dw2 Rw2 R Uw B2 Bw' Rw
*4. *U2 Bw' Dw2 B' D2 F' Lw' Rw' Bw' Lw2 R2 B' Bw Fw F Lw F D2 Dw' Uw U Fw' Dw' Bw2 D2 Uw U2 Lw2 B' Fw' L Lw B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B U F Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw Dw Uw B2 F' R2 U2 L' Uw Rw2 B2 Bw L Lw Dw F2 Rw2
*5. *D' U F2 D' L Bw Uw' Bw' U R2 D Dw B F' L' R2 D L2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw' R B' Lw Fw' F2 D U2 Bw' U R Uw2 Lw' Rw' Dw' F2 U2 Lw Fw Rw R' Uw2 U2 B L' Dw' R2 B Fw Lw R U' Bw' Fw2 R' D' Uw2 U R

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 3U' B' 3F' 2D2 B2 2U2 L B 2D R 2D' R2 D L 2R2 R 2F F2 2D2 2L' U 3F R 2B' F2 2R' F2 2D2 U2 2B2 L R' 2U' 2L' 2U' 2R2 2D' 3U B' 2F2 D' 2R B' U' 2F2 F 2R B 2U' L' B2 3U' B2 2F2 2U2 F R2 2B 3F' 2L U' L' 2R' U2 3R2 3F' R 2D2 3F2 F' 2U' 3R2 F 3U 2B' 2U 2L 2F' 2L'
*2. *D L2 3R B' D2 2B' 2F U B' 2L 2R' 2U F' 2U2 2F2 D L' D2 2R2 2F2 2R' B 2R2 2U F 2D2 2B 2F' L2 2R' R' D' B 3U' R' D2 F' D2 2U2 B F L 2L F R2 U2 2F F' L2 2L 2R2 2F' L2 2D' 2R2 2B2 2D2 3R' R' 2B' D' 3U2 U' L 3R' U' 2B2 L2 B2 2F D B 2B D R 2U2 2F' D2 3U' 2B'
*3. *F2 L2 2D 2U' 2L U 3F2 2L2 2U' 2B2 2L 2D2 2F D2 2B2 L' R' 2B 2U2 2L' D2 2U2 U' R2 2B2 3U L 2U R D' 2D2 3U 3F' 2R' B2 2L 3R' F2 2L' 2D' F L 2L2 D' 2U' L' R D' 2D2 3U' 2U 2B2 R2 B' 2B2 F 2R 3U' B' 2F2 D' R 3F2 L2 2L' F' 2D U 2B 2L' 3F F 2L2 2F D' 2D 3U' U2 L 2B'
*4. *2B2 3U R' 3F' D2 2B2 2U2 2R F' L' 3R' R F' 2U2 R' F 3R' B F' 2L 3R D B' 2B2 2F 2D2 F2 U 2B D 2U 3R' 2U' L2 B2 2D U 2R2 D 3U' 2U2 L2 2L2 R 3F2 2F' F2 2R 2D L' 2L' 2R' R D2 U2 2L' 3F2 L2 2R2 B2 2L2 3R2 2R' B 3F 2U' 2B2 2R2 D2 2U' 2L2 R' 3F2 R D' 3R2 3U2 2L 2B 2F'
*5. *R2 2D' 2L 3F' 2D 2U' F2 R 3U 2L' 2R2 R' 3U' 2U 2L 2D' 2U L2 3R 2R 2U2 2F U2 3R 2D2 2U' 2L 3U 3F2 2F 2D 3U 2U2 3F 2R' 3F' F D2 3F 2R 3F' 3U2 3R F R2 2U 3R' 3F2 D' 2U 3R' 2U' L 2L' R' 3F2 U 2B' 3U' R' 2U 2F 2U2 B F' D' 2L2 2R B' 2F2 D B' 2U2 2R' B' 3F2 2F2 3R D2 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2B 3D' 3R2 2D' 3D L' 2D' 3L R' 2D 2L 3L2 3B2 3F2 F 3L 3B' 2D2 2U2 2L' 2U' 3L 3U2 L 3L2 U2 3L2 D2 U' R 3B' U' B2 3B' 2F' 3L 2F 2D' 2L' 2F L 3F2 2U2 L2 D2 2R2 B' 2B' 3F F' 2U U 3B' 3D2 U2 F L' R' 2F F 2L' 2D 2R2 2B2 2D2 2L' 2B2 2F2 3D2 3U2 2U 2L' 3U 2L 3F2 3R B' 3U' L R 3U' U' F2 D 3R2 R2 3U U 3B' F L' 2D2 3D2 R' B 2L 2D' 3U U
*2. *2R' 2F F' 3L R' B2 2L D' 3B2 U2 L2 2F2 L' 2F2 2D' 3U2 U2 2B2 3D 3L' R' 3F2 L 2D' U' 2R D 3D2 2L B2 2F L' 2U 2L2 B 2B2 3B 3F U' L 2R2 B' 3B' 2D 3D 3R2 R2 2B' 3B2 2U B2 R D' L2 2R2 3U2 F2 2R 2B2 3F F L2 3R F2 3U' 3F2 2F2 L 2D 3B' 2D 3U2 2U2 2L' B' L 2F' F2 D2 B2 3F' L 3L' 2B' 2F2 L2 2L' 2R' 2B2 2F F' 2L' 2D L D' 3F2 3U U F2 U
*3. *B2 3B' F2 L' 2L R2 3D2 2L2 3L 3B2 2D 2B' 3R' 2R2 3U B' 2L' 3F' 3U2 2U2 3L2 3D2 3B2 3F2 3U' 2L2 2D2 3U2 2B 2F2 3D2 2R 3U' U' 3R 3D 3R2 R 3F U2 2B' 3B2 3D' R U2 2B' 3B' 2U' F' 3U2 R 2D' 3U 3F 3L 3R2 D 2U 3L' 3R' R 3B2 2F2 L2 2R' 2D2 B 2D' L' F2 3U2 3R2 F' 2D 2B' F R2 3U2 3L R2 U2 2L2 3L F2 2L U' L' B' 2B2 2F U 3B 3D 3L D 2U2 3B2 2R' R2 2U
*4. *R2 2B2 L' 2D 2L2 3R B2 3F 2L 3B2 F U2 2F2 L' 2R 2D' 3B2 R F2 D2 3U 3B2 2R 3U L' 2L' 3R2 U' 3F' L2 2F2 L2 2D2 3R 2F2 2L' U' F' D 2L 3R' D' 3B' 2L2 D2 3B R 3B2 2D 3U2 U' R 2B2 3F' 3D2 B2 F 2U U' L 2L' 2R' D2 3U2 U 3F' L 2L' 3L 3R 2R 2F 3D' R2 3D' B2 2F' 2R 3F' L2 3F' L 3F2 3L' 3U 3B' 2R D' 3B2 2D' 2B' 3L2 U 2L' D 3B2 2U' 3L2 3R' 2D2
*5. *D' U' F' 2D' 2L' U2 3L 3F' 2L' 3L2 2B2 D' 3U2 2U R2 B' 2B' 3B2 2F' 2L2 3L2 2U 3F' 3U U 3B R' B' 3F 2F2 2R' 2B2 3B' L2 2U 3F2 2D U2 B 3F' 2D2 B 2F F' 2L' U 3L 3F2 F' D 2U2 R2 2U2 L2 2L 3R 2R2 R' 2D 2B' 3F2 3U 3F2 2F F' 3L 3B 3F' F' D2 B2 2B 2U2 B' 2L2 3R D2 3D2 2L' 3U' 2B2 F D' 2U B 3F' 2F2 3D 2R 3F' F 2D R' D 2F2 2R R' 2F' R 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F' U R2 U F' R2 F U
*2. *F U2 F' U F' R' U2 R' F U
*3. *F' U F U' F R2 U2 R' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R B' D B' L U' B2 U2 R B' U B D' R2 F U2 R2
*2. *D' R2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L' F' U F' R2 D' R' F' R' B2 R2
*3. *F U' F D L' B' F L R' B' U' B2 F U' L' U2 F2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' D2 U2 L' F2 L' R2 Fw Uw Fw D' Rw' F2 L2 B2 L2 Fw Uw2 R' U F D2 L2 F2 L2 B Fw Rw2 Fw R' D R2 F2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 L Fw2 F'
*2. *Rw Uw' U Fw' F2 R B2 Fw' R2 Uw2 R2 U B2 Fw U2 R2 Fw U L U B' R Uw2 F Uw F' R D2 L2 B' Fw2 L' R Uw U B2 D2 U2 Rw2 B2
*3. *U' L' Rw Fw Rw2 Uw' U2 Rw B F2 L' Uw2 U Fw F2 D' B' L' Fw2 F2 Uw' R2 B' D' L' Rw2 F' R Fw' L' D2 U2 Fw' F Rw' Uw' Rw' F Uw' B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Fw Dw Lw D' Lw2 F D' Dw' Bw' Fw2 L F D2 Lw2 R2 Uw L Lw Dw2 U2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw D' L2 Dw' U' R2 U2 Rw Bw2 Fw L' Lw2 R' Uw Lw' D Uw2 L U Fw' D2 B' Fw2 F D2 Lw2 D' Uw Fw' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw' B2 Dw R'
*2. *Bw Fw' D' Lw' Fw' Rw D' Fw D Fw Lw F2 Lw2 U' Bw U' B2 Uw' Bw Rw2 Bw Fw' L' Lw' Bw D' Lw' R2 Bw2 L' Bw2 U' F2 L Lw Dw' Uw U2 Lw' Fw F2 D2 Lw Dw Bw2 U' L' Lw2 Dw U2 B Fw R' Fw' D2 Fw Lw' R' Fw2 Uw
*3. *F2 L' Uw F R Fw F2 Lw Dw' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Lw' D2 Dw B' Uw' B' Bw2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw' Uw Lw' F Uw R' Uw B' Fw' F' L' Uw R' D2 Lw Rw2 F2 D' Dw' Rw2 D2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw D2 Dw2 R2 D Rw Dw Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B' F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 F D' L U2 R' F2 U F' U'
*2. *F2 L' D2 R' D' B2 L R U F' R' U F U R U L
*3. *U2 R' U2 L' F2 D B D' L' B2 L' B U' R' U' L U2
*4. *L B' F D B2 L' F' D2 L F U2 R2 U2 L B R F U
*5. *B L R' D2 F' U' L' U F2 L2 D2 U R' B F2 U2 R U2
*6. *F U F2 D2 U R' B' U F2 R B2 L B2 D' L R2 F2 U
*7. *U R2 B D2 R F2 U L2 U L D L' R2 B' F2 D2 L' U2
*8. *B' F' L B2 L2 U' L' B' U B2 D2 R' F' D2 L2 U' F' R'
*9. *U F' R F2 R B R2 D L R' U R' U F' R' U2 B
*10. *D L' B' R2 F' R2 F2 D U L' F L' B R2 F' L2 R B'
*11. *D R' F D2 U' L' F' L' D' R2 B U' R B F2 D U L
*12. *R2 F' R' F2 L' F L U B2 D L U2 R2 F' D F'
*13. *U R2 B R D' B2 L U' B L' B' R2 D' U L2 U B2 U'
*14. *D' U2 L2 U' L' F L' F' D2 L' B' D' L U B2 F L' F2
*15. *U' L' B' F2 L2 D F2 R2 F D' L' U L' D L'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L F D' L U R2 F2 U2 F R U2 R' D' F' L' D2 R
*2. *U R' B2 L U R' B L' B D U2 B' L2 F L D2 B2
*3. *R' U' F D' B2 D U2 F2 R' B D2 B R' F2 R D2 B2 F'
*4. *U2 R2 B' L' B' D' L' B' R' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B F' U'
*5. *R2 F' R' D U' F L' B' D2 R2 F' L D' R' U' R' D2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R' F L' B R' D B2 F2 R' D' F2 U'
*2. *F2 U F2 U' R' D' F R2 D R2 B D2 L R B2 D' F U2
*3. *D' R2 B2 L R2 U' F2 R' B' F R2 B2 D R' B D' R' U
*4. *F U' B D U2 L' R D' B2 F2 D2 B' U' R' D' U F'
*5. *B' R2 B' L2 U' L2 B R F D2 F D2 U' R' F2 D R D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F U B D R2 B' D' U2 F L' B2 U' L' R' B' R' U L2
*2. *B F R' U L2 B' L F2 D' L' R U2 B D' B D U' R'
*3. *B' R2 U' F U L U L B' U F R' B L' B2 F U' F U'
*4. *L U' L' D' U2 R' F2 R2 B U F2 D2 L B' F2 R2 F2 U2
*5. *D2 B2 R U' L' R F R' B' L' B' U2 R F L R2 F2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U' R F R' U' R U2 F2
*3. *U2 B U2 R2 D' U F' D2 U F L' R F D2 F' D2 B2 U'
*4. *L' Rw2 R' Uw' L R U2 F2 R B' D2 Fw R D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' R' U2 B2 R2 D2 L F' U2 B2 R' B2 F D U' L R B' D Uw' B Fw2 Rw' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' F2 U2 F' R U
*3. *L R' U' R2 F D' L F2 R B R' D B' D2 R2 U2 R2 D'
*4. *F Uw Fw Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F' L U Rw D' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw B' L Rw' Fw L Rw B' Uw U' B2 U' F' L' F' D L' Rw D Uw' L' R'
*5. *Bw' L Rw' R B D L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Rw F' D Uw F' U2 Lw' U2 R' Uw F Lw Fw R D2 F2 Dw' F2 U' Fw D Uw' U B2 D2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D R D' Dw2 F' Uw2 B R' Bw2 R' U2 F R' Bw2 F Rw' Bw2 F' D Fw D' Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=2 / dUdU u=-5,d=6 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=-4 / UdUd u=-1,d=4 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' U R U L B l r b'
*2. *B' R L U' L R' U' l r' b u'
*3. *L U' R L R L R' l' u
*4. *U B' R' U' B' R L' U' l r' b' u'
*5. *B' U R U R' B U' R' l r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,5) (-3,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (4,5) (6,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,2) (6,2) (0,3) (-4,3) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,2) (4,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,6) (-3,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (2,0) (1,1) (5,2) (4,4) (0,2) (6,0) (6,4) (3,4) (4,5)
*3. *(0,3) (6,-3) (2,0) (6,0) (1,0) (6,1) (-2,2) (0,4) (-1,4) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (-4,2) (4,1) (0,5) (1,1) (0,0)
*4. *(-2,2) (0,-3) (3,3) (0,3) (4,1) (0,4) (0,4) (2,4) (-4,4) (2,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,4) (4,1)
*5. *(3,3) (3,6) (6,0) (-4,1) (2,0) (0,3) (2,0) (6,0) (1,0) (-1,5) (0,1) (6,3) (5,3) (0,3) (6,1) (0,2) (4,0) (0,0)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 7, 2010)

2x2: 3.28, 3.09, 4.93, 4.34, 4.08 = 3.90 
loleasy
3x3: 14.15, 14.53, (14.69), (10.81), 14.16 = 14.28
3x3 OH:


----------



## aronpm (Jul 7, 2010)

*4x4x4*: (1:58.58), 1:36.66, 1:23.11, (1:14.93), 1:54.94 = 1:31.23
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(43.16), 23.30, DNF(30.65) = 23.30
Comment: Wow, 23.
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:50.71), DNF(1:28.75), DNF(1:49.19) = DNF
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(7:18.90), DNF(7:09.34), DNF(7:46.41) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(20:37.30), DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/4 = 0 in 10:59.30
Comment: Pretty slow. First cube was off by 3 corners, I don't know what happened. Second was off by a lot.
*Square-1*: (49.40), (1:00.88), 58.72, 51.90, 51.22 = 53.95


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 7, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 7.57, 8.38, 8.68, (5.73), (8.81) = 8.21
*3x3x3:* (15.10), (19.10), 18.79, 17.59, 17.44 = 17.94
*4x4x4:* (2:05.03), (1:32.72), 1:51.46, 1:41.67, 1:43.42 = 1:45.52
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:11.55
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.15, (27.08), (34.72), 29.74, 32.88 = 30.92 
*Pyraminx:* 13.65, 13.27, (11.20), 13.53, (14.37) = 13.48
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF(33.36), 34.87, 34.79 = 34.79
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:25.62, DNF(1:25.48), DNF(1:40.28) = 1:25.62
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF(12:18.35), DNF(12:43.44), DNF = DNF
On the last one because I'm stupid I assigned a edge to the wrong spot.
*3x3 Multi BLD:* = 3/4 (28:24) 2 points.
Argh, I'm very confident the second one was off because of undoing a set up move wrong. It didn't feel right and I had a 50% chance of getting it right so I just assumed I undid the set up correct. :fp


----------



## flee135 (Jul 7, 2010)

*2x2*: 4.02, 3.17, (1.44), 3.79, (5.27) = 3.66
*3x3*: 13.41, 14.35, (14.86), (12.64), 13.88 = 13.88
*4x4*: 58.61, (42.25), 1:00.22, 55.97, (1:01.13) = 58.27
*5x5*: 2:03.98, 2:03.18, 2:06.26, (1:59.80), (2:15.59) = 2:04.47
*3x3 OH*: 23.81, (21.31), 24.69, 27.96, (32.96) = 25.48
*234 Relay*: 1:19.67
*2345 Relay*: 3:31.40
*Megaminx*: (2:20.33), 2:07.30, 2:09.72, (1:57.18), 2:13.64 = 2:10.22
*Pyraminx*: (6.71), 5.06, 4.56, 6.30, (3.77) = 5.31

*FMC*: 36 moves



Spoiler



Solution: F' R2 L' D2 L U L' D2 L B U2 x' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R U R' U R U' R' y' R B2 L' B' L B' R' F'

Premove: L'
F' R2 . U B U2 x'
R U' R' U R U' R' U R
U R U R' U R U' R' y'
R B2 L' B' L B' R'

Insert L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' at the ".", and the U' and U cancels.

I really need to learn how to end these solves


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

3x3: 17.70, 20.78, 20.11, 26.53, 21.98 = 20.96
Using 3 look MGLS on all 5
2x2: 7.24, 5.34, 4.84, 5.52, 4.98 = 5.28
2x2 BLD: 2:21.44, DNF, DNF = 2:21.44
Pyraminx: 22.11, 16.00, 13.50, 23.82, 16.55 = 18.22
meh


----------



## Stini (Jul 8, 2010)

*FMC: 27 HTM*



Spoiler



Solution: B' R2 F' D' R' D R2 B R' B2 R' B U' B U B' F' R2 F' L' f R2 f' L F2 U L'

Pre-moves U L'

Double x-cross: B' R2 F'
Tripod: D' R' D R2 B R' B'
F2L+EO: B' R' B U' B U B'
ZBLL: F' R2 F' L' f R2 f' L F2

Amazing scramble, it surely has potential for low 20s.


----------



## Little_Cuber (Jul 8, 2010)

So I should only put the category I'm going to compete and my times? Or should I record a video on it? (Sorry, I'm noob here =( )


----------



## Isbit (Jul 8, 2010)

you don't have to post videos.


*3x3:* 25.88, 24.00, 23.21, *21.15*, *27.47* = *24.34*
maybe should practise some speed to atleast stay on the same level...
*3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:59, 2 flipped edges], 2:05.21, 2:06.72 = *2:05.21*
a lot of pieces to memorise, and a lot of hard cases. memo steadily around 30-40 s.
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [12:12, 5:40, 2 edges], DNF [14:07, 7:40 (lol), about a slice], DNF [16:06, 4:30, 4 edges, 2 centers] = *DNF*
this wasn't very nice. I screwed up my memo on the first two, hence the slow memotimes there, and I had to guess an image on the last cube, and guessed wrong (would've been unsolved anyway, but still...)


----------



## PeterV (Jul 8, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 7.50, 8.09, (3.65), 7.97, (9.44) = *7.85 avg.*

3x3x3: (32.46), 25.08, (21.72), 26.63, 28.56 = *26.76 avg.*


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

Little_Cuber said:


> So I should only put the category I'm going to compete and my times? Or should I record a video on it? (Sorry, I'm noob here =( )



Just see what other people are doing and try to do the same.


----------



## janelle (Jul 8, 2010)

*2x2x2*
6.68, (5.80), (7.28), 6.12, 5.95
Average of 5: *6.25*
Pretty good 

*3x3x3*
21.51, 23.37, (20.40), (26.92), 22.14
Average of 5: *22.34*
Nice  Again inconsistent as ever 

*4x4x4*
2:03.66[OP], (2:17:35.00[OP]), 2:10.10[OP], 1:57.77, (1:53.96[P])
Average of 5: *2:03.85*
Nice  My look ahead is getting better at pairing.

*3x3x3 OH*
51.12, 47.16, 45.35, (43.42), (55.83)
Average of 5: *47.88*
Pretty good 

*234 Relay
2:45.37*
Nice  OLL parity. It's kinda sad to think that some of my 4x4 times are higher than this xP haha but this was a really nice solve 

*Magic*
1.49, (1.46), (1.67), 1.54, 1.58
Average of 5:* 1.54*
I think this is the same avg as last weeks 

*Pyraminx*
(13.63), 15.24, 15.43, 16.88, (18.26)
Average of 5: *15.85*
Bleck  I suck at pyraminx
*
Square-1*
1:04.42, (1:03.57), (1:31.37), 1:18.62, 1:11.03
Average of 5: *1:11.36*
Wow. This makes me wonder how I could ever get a sub1 avg in a comp.  haha


----------



## Elliot (Jul 8, 2010)

3x3 OH: (22.18), 27.53, 22.61, (27.75), 23.40 = 24.51
Yeah!!! Good average for me 
4x4: (1:22.07), 1:42.27, 1:39.19, (1:42.41), 1:37.36 = 1:39.61
I just learned the Yau method. So these solves are a little slow...but I'm getting faster.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 8, 2010)

*3x3:*

Average: 31.27

29.81, 
37.26 (stop listening to the podcast already!), 
28.93, 
22.20, 
35.07


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 8, 2010)

2x2 12.55 10.28 12.28 10.66 9.55 = 11.16

Pretty good.

234 Relay 4:51.94

Somebody distracts me while solving!!

3x3 45.52 28.71 45.68 36.05 37.66 = 39.74

2nd solve almost PB

3x3 match the scramble is about scrambling the cube as fast as possible??


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 8, 2010)

CuberN00b said:


> 3x3 match the scramble is about scrambling the cube as fast as possible??



Yes, you shall make a solved cube exactly like the scrambled one (and not by following the given scramble).

@Little Cuber


> So I should only put the category I'm going to compete and my times?


Yes, but not until you actually have those results. To make a list of what you intend to solve is not particularly interesting for others to read. So do not follow that habit, it is not according to the guidelines of this contest.


----------



## sz35 (Jul 8, 2010)

*2x2* 4.72, 4.80, (2.56), (5.33), 3.94 = *4.49* Awesome!!! Super easy scrambles!
*3x3* (13.79), (16.78), 15.03, 14.32, 14.87 = *14.74* YEAH! sub-15! 
*4x4* (1:14.03), (59.21), 1:05.03, 1:02.22, 1:04.87 = *1:04.04* Pretty good 
*5x5 * 1:49.25, (1:47.06), 1:48.50, (2:16.62), 1:48.43 = *1:48.73* 
*OH* (26.01), (35.92), 28.35, 33.92, 34.70 = *32.32*  
*234 Relay* *1:28.31* sub 1:30 
*2345 Relay* *3:19.11 * 
*Magic* 2.17, 2.31, 2.46, (2.07), (3.71) =*2.32*   PB avg!!

*2BLD* 34.65+, DNF, 58.72 = *34.65*
*3BLD* 3:15.60, 4:00.07, DNF = *3:15.60* Pretty good.
*Multi BLD*

*FMC** 32 HTM* YES!!!! New PB 
Scramble: D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2
Solution: F' B R' D B2 U2 B U2 D' B R B' D B' D' R' U' B2 U B U' B U2 R' U L2 U' R U L2 U' L'


Spoiler



Premoves: U L'
2x2x2: F' (1)
F2L-1: B R' D B2 U2 B U2 D' (8)
ZBF2L: B R B' D B' D' R' (7)
OLL: U' B2 U B U' B (U) (6)
PLL: U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 (9)
Undo Premoves: (U) L' (1)


----------



## Laura O (Jul 8, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 24.82, (30.78), 25.52, 28.47, (22.76) = 26.27
*4x4x4*: 1:48.02, (1:25.89), 1:52.22, 1:40.72, (1:58.35) = 1:46.99
*5x5x5*: 3:29.71, 3:27.35, (3:18.04), (3:55.70), 3:44.66 = 3:33.91
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: 2:15.58
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: 6:08.56
*Clock*: 7.88, (9.19), 8.88, 8.15, (7.06) = 8.30


----------



## Faz (Jul 8, 2010)

2x2: 3.58, 1.96, 1.61, 1.86, 3.69 = 2.47
3x3: 7.86, 8.09, 9.36, 9.68, 10.38 = 9.04


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 8, 2010)

*2x2*: (3.83) 5.71 5.46 (7.62)	5.38 = *5.52* good 
*3x3*: 26.44 27.83 25.85 (DNF) (22.36) = *26.71* bad 
*4x4*: 1:58.45(DP) 1:58.18 (1:53.48)(PP) 2:01.16 2:09.38(DP) = *1:59.26* pb avg. and pb nl single 
*5x5*: (3:23.17) 3:25.80 3:29.84 3:26.77 (3:54.22) = *3:27.47* pb avg. 
*3x3 OH*: 50.64 52.07 52.14 (1:02.08) (45.05) = *55.43* bad


----------



## JunwenYao (Jul 8, 2010)

Junwen Yao
3x3x3: 17.05, 16.70, (15.31), (17.80), 16.77 = 16.84 pretty good. almost sub 16.
3x3x3 OH:35.13, 37.05, 33.57, (33.13), (39.22) = 35.25


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 8, 2010)

3x3: (30.05+), (10.36), 16.50, 11.73, 19.17 = 15.80
_AMAZING! New PB by like 3 seconds!!!! first POP. second PLL skip. 3rd amazing. 4th booo. 5th POP and PLL skip  Two PLL skips saved the day. OMGOMGOMG I am so amazed never thought that I would ever get a sub-16 avg _
OH: (21.27), 24.03, (DNF(2.41)), 27.83, 24.97 = lol
2x2: (5.02+), 4.95, 4.45, (3.03), 3.44 = 4.28
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:34.84, 1:49.22 = 1:34.84  times with iiTimer
4x4: 52.84, (57.70), 54.49, (48.67), 49.22 = 52.18 nice 
2x2 BLD: DNF(35.83), 45.47, 33.11+


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 6.16, 6.55, 7.56, 6.90, DNF = *7.00*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 8, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

*2x2* - 7.97 DNF 14.06 6.90 10.71
*3x3* - 20.77 19.93 23.72 22.16 22.09
*4x4* - 1.24.18 1.14.27 1.19.15 DNF 1.16.97 _Comment - amazingly popped an internal on 1st - should have been sub1.15_
*5x5* - 2.23.22 2.21.77 2.32.84 2.13.97 2.40.59
*6x6* - 4.34.75 4.23.59 4.30.27 4.19.83 DNS _Comment - the 4th could have been so much better. I had about a 40 second LL. _
*7x7* - 6.53.34 7.26.46 7.23.27 DNF 7.25.83 _Comment - After an excellent start, only an okay avg. The DNF was because I had two screaming children badgering me about the hundreds of flying ants that have emerged today, and I messed up the centres on the last 4 edges. GRRRRR!_
*Megaminx* - 2.57.09 2.34.52 2.48.36 2.48.94 DNS _Comment - Its just too hot to get a decent purchase on the tiles on this thing today. I should be at least 10secs quicker than this._
*2-4 Relay* - 1.55.93
*2-5Relay* - 4.17.83
*3x3OH* - 54.47 46.86 45.55 1.06.66 56.71 _Comment - which were 2LLL, 3LLL and 4LLL?_
*3x3 Feet* - 5.53.58 5.56.78 5.05.66 5.01.06 DNS _Comment - Never again. Stupid event lol._
*Magic* - 1.52 DNF 1.53 1.52 1.43
*Master Magic* - 2.81 3.78 2.63 2.58 2.66
*Clock* - 15.15 15.01 14.32 18.56 12.69
*2x2 BLD* - DNF(1.13.69) DNF (1.15.03) DNF (1.45.63) _Comment - 1st - 2twisted, 2nd - 2swapped, 3rd - 8swapped and twisted lol._
*Square1* - 1.04.02 1.38.31 1.10.44 40.24 1.09.03 _Comment - I forgot how to make a cube in second. The 4th just happened to have only algs I knew._
*3x3MTS* - 1.47.66 2.04.47 1.57.84 1.19.81 DNS _Comment - OLLskip on 4th - which is huge when your as incompetent as me at this._
*FMC* - 58moves


Spoiler



U F2 U2 L R' U F' U
z2 R U L U L'
B U' B' R' U B U B'
U' F U' F' U L' U L
U2 R U R' U' F' U' F
R B' R' U' R U B U' R'
y L U' L U L U L U' L' U' L2 U2


----------



## Evan Liu (Jul 8, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.47 (5.19) 5.72 5.99 (6.04) => 5.73

*3x3:* 15.92 (14.83) (22.76) 16.48 17.28 => 16.56

*4x4:* (1:26.93) (1:04.57) 1:13.52 1:15.04 1:21.41 => 1:16.65

Comment: First weekly comp average with the Maru 

*5x5:* 3:03.19 2:57.03 (3:17.76) 2:51.40 (2:37.97) => 2:57.91

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 24.00 => 24.00

*3x3 OH:* 39.85 (34.26) (41.99) 34.86 34.86 => 36.52

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:47.46

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:45.39

*Magic:* (1.41) 1.22 1.30 1.27 (1.20) => 1.26

*Pyraminx:* (13.82) 11.29 12.77 11.01 (8.54) => 11.69


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 9, 2010)

*3x3* : 15.18, 15.83, (DNF(14.46)), 16.19, (12.54) = 15.73
4 pops :S

*4x4* : 53.69, (45.08), 50.21, (1:07.91), 1:03.62 = 55.84
The last 2 are pops -.-

*3x3 OH* : 18.02, (17.88), (26.93), 19.62, 20.00 = 19.22

*2x2* : 5.57, (6.33), 5.01, 4.55, (3.79) = 5.05

*Magic* : (14.14), 1.97, 1.73, (1.56), 2.62 = 2.11

*Megaminx* : (1:33.61), 1:29.38, 1:24.72, 1:31.59, (1:22.34) = 1:28.56
My Megaminx has been all out of sorts lately 

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:22.08
Pop on the 3x3, DP on the 4x4 

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:56.40
5x5 so epic

*Square-1* : 49.04, (36.80+), (52.06), 48.18, 36.80 = 44.67
Haven't touched this baby in so long

*2x2 BLD* : 25.19, 29.76+, DNS = 25.19
Timer didn't start on the last solve, but it was a DNF anyway 

*3x3 BLD* : DNF(1:59.75), 1:34.95, DNF(2:42.51) = 1:34.95

*3x3 FMC* : 34 moves



Spoiler



Scramble : D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2
Solution : F' L F' L2 D R' D R2 U R2 U' B D B D B2 D' B D' L' D' B R B' L B R' B' D' L B' L' B D2 

2x2x2 : F' L F' L2 (4)
3x2x2 : D R' D R2 U R2 U' (11)
F2L 3 : B D B D B2 D' B (18)
F2L 4 + Leave 3 corners : D' L' D' . L D' L B' L' B D2 (28)

Insert B R B' L B R' B' L' at the . to cancel L' L (2 moves)



*5x5* : 1:49.04, (2:00.22), 1:59.84, 1:51.58, (1:44.24) = 1:53.48

*3x3 MTS* : (1:35.77), 1:14.51, (1:01.00), 1:34.51, 1:14.68 = 1:21.23

*3x3 Multi-BLD* : 2/2 in 6:28.06

*4x4 BLD* : DNF(13:34.13), DNF(14:15.36), DNS
Will do the others later


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Jul 9, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.28), 7.11, (7.95), 6.84, 7.50 = 7.15
*3x3x3*: 15.92, (13.64), 14.64, (17.47), 16.12 = 15.56
*4x4x4*: 1:05.09, (1:21.70), (1:01.39), 1:18.50, 1:05.95 = 1:09.85
*3x3x3 OH*: (37.70), (29.69), 31.72, 30.22, 37.12 = 33.02
*Pyraminx*: (9.70), 15.50, 13.94, (20.62), 12.77 = 14.07
*234 Relay*: 1:34.36


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 9, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.98, (7.33), 7.13, (5.29), 5.91 => *6.34*

*3x3:* (23.72), 18.16, (17.46), 23.05, 20.14 => *20.45*

*2x2 BLD:* 1:37.01, 2:18.34, 2:27.27 => *1:37.01*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF => *DNF*
Every solve the M-slice was messed up! ... think I need to check my M2!

*3x3 FMC:* F' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' R B' R2 U R' F R' F' R' L' (*21f*)


Spoiler



Solution found in 15 minutes!!

2x2x2: F' with premove L' (2)
Switch to inverse:
+1x2x2: R F (2/4)
Back to normal:
1x2x3+1x2x2: B2 R' U2 B2 U2 (5/9)
Back to inverse:
F2L+EO: R' F' R U' R (5/14)
Sune: R B R' B R B2 R' B (8/22)
1-move cancels

WOW ... SOOO happy with this! Amazing scramble. When I got to the end of F2L, I saw the sune OLL ... then my heart started beating ... I realised that it is the sune ZBLL case  

No prises for guessing it's a PB  ... previous best was 28!


----------



## Micael (Jul 9, 2010)

3x3x3BLD: DNF 3:08.89 DNF
Done Drunk.


----------



## Micael (Jul 9, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> OMFG!!!! 22 moves on FMC!!
> 
> ... solution on its way...



I can't figure it out how you guys do that.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Micael said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG!!!! 22 moves on FMC!!
> ...



Hehe, I can't say that luck doesn't play its part 

Now doing a 3-minute 3x3 BLD solve, while drunk .. that is pure skill!


----------



## Stini (Jul 9, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> *3x3 FMC:* F' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' R B' R2 U R' F R' F' R' L' (*21f*)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Wow, great job! Can't say I'm too surprised since the scramble was really nice, I'm not really satisfied with my 27-move solution.

What's up with the excessive NISS?


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 9, 2010)

Stini said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 FMC:* F' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' R B' R2 U R' F R' F' R' L' (*21f*)
> ...



Cheers. I don't often use NISS, but I find it most useful when you have lots of nice blocks, but no easy way to align them (very much the case in this scramble).


----------



## Toad (Jul 9, 2010)

3x3: 16.14, 14.31, 19.53, 12.92, 18.03 = 16.16
Lol I'm just so inconsistent. Haiyan Memory though <3

3x3 OH: 33.62, 24.40, 32.25, DNF, 33.52 = 33.13
Pretty bad. Nice non-lucky single though 

4x4: 1:29.21, 1:19.04, 1:26.47, 1:23.40, DNF = 1:26.36
Double Parity, Double Parity, Bad centers no parity, Double parity, Centers fail. Lol.

2-4 Relay: 1:48.57
Meh.


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 10, 2010)

2x2: 10.16, 7.13, 4.64, 8.69, 9.04 = 8.29

3x3: 16.26, 22.09, 18.60, 21.61, 23.67 = 20.77
horrible 

4x4: 1:31.15, 1:20.24, 1:32.15, 1:16.38, 1:33.51 = 1:27.85
horrible too

2BLD: 24.98, DNF(14.18), 30.52 = 24.98

3BLD:1:06.13, 1:16.03, DNF(31.61) =1:06.13
in the 2nd I corrected corners, the 3rd popped , memo was 19.xx

3OH: 1:12.98, 58.73, 56.58, 41.57, DNF(1:13.66) = 1:02.76

pyraminx: 22.16, 20.80, 10.30, 18.03, 15.02 = 17.95


----------



## CuberN00b (Jul 10, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> Yes, you shall make a solved cube exactly like the scrambled one (and not by following the given scramble).


Thanks! I need 2 cubes?? 1 for looking at it and one for the timed ones? and i am allowed to see the scrambled cube at all times??


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 10, 2010)

yes


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 10, 2010)

2x2: 4.61, 5.66, 4.99, 4.03, 4.44 = 4.68
3x3: 14.62, 17.69, 16.76, 17.96, 17.72 = 17.39
4x4: 1:23.52, 1:09.08, 1:31.71, DNF(1:16.84), 1:17.09 = 1:24.11
5x5: 2:03.71, 2:18.47, 2:16.25, 2:28.26, 2:26.19 = 2:20.31 V bad
6x6: 4:36.57, 4:25.38, 5:22.46, 4:47.30, 4:24.33 = 4:36.42
2x2 BLD: DNF, 37.30, DNF
First was off by a Y-perm
Square-1: 41.07, 34.51, 1:15.41, 50.40, 47.22 = 46.23
Megaminx: 1:53.08, 1:54.89, 2:29.53, 1:47.77, 2:00.18 = 1:56.05
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:58.36
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:08.97


----------



## Carrot (Jul 10, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 13.51, (15.88), 12.91, 13.54, (11.90) => 13.32
_That's pretty good O___o_
*3x3x3 OH*: (24.56), 25.19, 26.59, (27.10), 26.88 => 26.22
*pyraminx*: (3.06), 4.14, 3.79, (4.41), 3.34 => 3.75

*FMC*: 36 (F' U2 B' U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 F R' F' x2 Z' L' U' L U2 F U' F' Uw' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U')
_Personal Best =D_


Spoiler



scramble: D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2

double x-cross: F' U2 B' U' R' U2 R U R' U (10/10)
F2L 3: R2 F R' F' x2 Z' (4/14)
F2L 4 + WV: L' U' L U2 F U' F' (7/21)
PLL: Uw' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U' (15/36)


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 10, 2010)

3x3: 22.36, (20.33), 22.95, (26.47), 23.28 = 22.86
4x4:
2-3-4:
pyraminx:


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 10, 2010)

3x3: 13.95, 13.41, 13.45, 18.24, 15.66 = 14.17
2x2: 3.48, 3.67, 1.81, 4.31, 3.34 = 3.50
2x2 BLD: 42.75, 29.65, DNF = 29.65
OH: 26.51, 35.09, 28.63, 27.87, 29.06 = 28.52
Square-1: 23.49, 17.94, 15.83, 13.89, 20.22 = 18.00
So inconsistent
Pyraminx: 7.69, 7.10, 8.59, 5.80, 5.44 = 6.86
4x4: 1:11.27[OP], 1:04.42[OP], 1:09.14[OP], 58.61, 1:05.12 = 1:06.23
I hate parities >.<
5x5: 2:16.67, 2:02.08, 2:07.43, 2:20.11, 2:14.92 = 2:13.01
234: 1:35.93[P]
2345: 3:59.75
Magic: 1.05, 1.04, 1.06, 1.05, 1.06 = 1.05
Megaminx: 2:21.64, 2:11.98, 2:07.30, 2:48.98, 2:04.81 = 2:13.64


----------



## Micael (Jul 11, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> 3x3: 16.14, 14.31, 19.53, 12.92, 18.03 = 16.16
> Lol I'm just so inconsistent. Haiyan Memory though <3



You should post the time for the full solve, not just the memorization.


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jul 11, 2010)

*2x2*:6.81,3.83,4.63,3.78,12.53 = *5.09*
*3x3*:11.41,11.15,10.56,12.97,14.52 = *11.84*
*4x4*:57.63,59.05,55.81,1:00.52,59.31 = *58.73*
*5x5*:1:50.52,1:47.83,1:48.30,1:34.22,1:55.55 = *1:48.88*
*7x7*:5:16.19,5:59.68,5:29.68,7:08.69,5:31.30 = *5:50.22*
*22bld*: dnf,56.97,dnf = *56.97*
*oh*:22.38,21.18,22.83,18.38,26.88 = *22.13*
*mts*:1:32.25,1:55.65,1:56.22,2:12.25,1:53.05 = *1:54.97*
*234relay*: *1:16.34*
*2345relay*: *3:21.71*
*magic*:0.91,0.97,1.06,0.93,0.94 = *0.95*
*mastermagic*:2.90,2.59,3.09,2.69,3.02 = *2.87*
*magaminx*:2:12.12,2:08.93,2:12.93,2:04.16,2:05.00 = *2:08.68*
*pyraminx*:9.47,9.36,5.19,10.90,7.11 = *8.65*
*sq1*:44.27,44.22,52.81,40.61,48.09 =* 45.53*

*fm*:*49*

SOLVE:F' B2 D R2 F' R L' U M' B' R B R' B' M U L U' L' U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F' L' B' U' B U B' U' B U L F2 D L U' L U L' D F2 R U' R'


----------



## guusrs (Jul 11, 2010)

fmc R F' R2 D' R2 D U' R2 B U2 L'.L' B R B' L B R' B' B2 R B' R' B' (*22*)

explanation:
F' gives a pseudo 2x2x2 block
So switch to inverse scramble with pre-move F:
edge frame: B R B R' B2.L U2 B' R2 U D' R2 D R2 F R' F' (17)
pre-move correction: F (16)
at dot insert B R B' L' B R' B' L

Haven't touched a cube for almost 2 weeks. I'm on holiday in Spain (and I love beaches).
My first cube-contact was bingo: 24 moves in ±15 minutes (18 move frame on regular scramble with pre-move L')
half an hour later I found this 22-move beauty.

Gus


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jul 11, 2010)

2x2x2: (9.68) , 7.68 , 8.96 , (5.75) , 8.66 = 8.43
3x3x3: (15.41) , 15.96 , 17.59 , 17.21 , (32.66) = 16.92
4x4x4: (56.08) , 57.84 , (1:05.15) , 59.15 , 1:01.18 = 59.39
5x5x5:	2:24.78 , 2:14.83 , (2:43.31) , 2:00.90 , (1:57.03) = 2:13.50
6x6x6: 4:56.28 , (5:36.28) , (4:49.43) , 5:02.69 , 4:54.40 =
7x7x7: 8:51.08 , 8:48.75 , (7:54.56) ,9:59.31 , (DNS) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 53.27 , DNF , DNF = 53.27 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : DNF , DNF , DNF = DNF
3x3x3 One Handed: (1:04.33) , (41.97) , 43.44 , 45.13 , 45.00 = 44.49
3x3x3 Match the scramble : (4:01.33) , (1:09.96) , 3:04.90 , 1:25.40 , 2:55.06 =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 44 moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:51.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:57.83
Magic: 2.09 , 1.64 , 1.72 , (3.30) , (1.52) = 1.82 
Clock : 24.65 , (25.96) , 25.68 , (20.16) , 23.97 = 24.77
PyraMinx: (DNF) , 23.90 , (12.78) , 16.22 , 13.41 = 17.84
Megaminx : 4:58.43 , 4:57.88 , (4:47.53) , 5:37.81 , (DNS) =

FM solve
1er bloc : F' L F' L2 (4)	(4)
extension : D R' D' R2 D2 R2 (6)	(10)
3eme paire : B D' B D R' B' R (7)	(17) 
derniere paire : [R2] U' F U' F' U2 L' U' L (8)	(25)
OLL : [U'] R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (9)	(34)
PLL : [U2][R]R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R' (9)	(43)
placement : B (1)	(44)


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 11, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (6.47), 5.32, 5.75, (4.99), 5.81 = 5.62. normal.
*3x3x3*: (17.89), 15.94, (15.43), 17.64, 17.21 = 16.93, modded Alpha V ROCKS!!!!
*4x4x4*: (1:29.46), 1:09.14, 1:09.16, (1:08.86), 1:24.13 = 1:14.14, :fp, the last solve really screwed the average up.
*5x5x5*: 2:15.04, (2:17.93), (2:03.73), 2:06.59, 2:11.02 = 2:10.88, pretty good.
*6x6x6*: 
*7x7x7*: 6:43.11, (6:23.97), 6:40.00, 6:39.65, (6:49.03) = 6:40.92, normal.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 30.71, 41.38, DNF(59.63) = 30.71, argh, almost 3 successes...
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:45.18), 1:18.36, DNF(1:47.19) = 1:18.36, good.
*3x3x3 OH*: 
*Pyraminx*: (12.06), 10.38, (7.11), 8.99, 7.27 = 8.88, after the first 2 solves I thaught it was over...
*Megaminx*: 2:16.30, 2:20.99, (2:05.94), (2:28.27), 2:17.10 = 2:18.13, bad...
*Square-1*: 24.36, (58.38), 26.97, (23.27), 23.95 = 25.09, meh.
*Clock*: (19.96), 15.11, 11.38, 12.58, (10.94) = 13.02, argh, haven't practised this event for a while.
*Magic*: 3.28, (3.16), 4.13, 3.46, DNF(4.28) = 3.62, first days of practising...
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:47.02, 3x3 went soooo well. 
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:49.02, normal.


----------



## gass (Jul 11, 2010)

*222* 6.91; 9.86; 4.80; 5.09; 4.18 = *5.60*
*333* 13.66; 13.93; 12.61; 14.98; 14.51 = *14.03* good 
*444* 1:13.75; 1:24.66 (DP); 1:26.88 (DP); 1:19.01; 1:25.86 (DP) = *1:23.18*. Bad... I hate my ES! 
*555* 1:57.25; 1:51.30; 2:16.83; 1:51.53; 2:05.14 =*1:57.95*
2 bad solves, 2 good solves, but still good!
*777* 5:22.07; 6:02.14; 5:51.65; 5:52.86; 5:48.23 =*5:50.91*
the first one is my PB!  good avg
*234* *1:43.15*
*2345* *3:49.61* new PB 
*333 OH* 38.51; 35.26; 37.53; 35.68; 36.97 =*36.72*. Good
*333 MTS* 1:30.37; 1:39.41; 2:09.47; 1:29.18; 1:50.52 = *1:40.10*
*222 BLD* DNF; 46.97; 53.64 = *46.97*
*333 BLD* DNF; 4:55.76; DNF = *4:55.76*. Good 
*megaminx* 1:49.41; 1:56.87; 1:54.13; 1:54.20; 1:51.19 = *1:53.17*. Good 
*pyraminx* 5.16; 4.13; 4.76; 5.33; 4.59 = *4.84*. Sub-5 is good 
*FMC* *39 moves*
F' U' L U2 F' L2 D2 B' D' B D' R D R' U2 B D B' U2 D F D' F' D2 R' D' R B D B' L2 d' L D' L' D L' U B2.

X-cross: F' U' L U2 F' L2 (6)
2nd F2L: x2 U2 F' U' F U' R U R' (8)
3rd F2L: D2 F U F' D2 (5)
4th F2L: y U R U' R' U2 F' U' F (8)
OLL: skip . (0)
PLL: L U L' y' L2 u' L U' L' U L' u L2 (12)

my first FMC ever! So it's cool


----------



## alexbruso (Jul 12, 2010)

*2x2*: (4.93) (8.08) 7.22 7.50 6.83 = 7.18
*3x3*: 22.46 (17.38) 19.13 25.37 (25.79) = 22.32
*4x4*: 2:00.87 1:58.89 (2:15.44) (1:39.73) 2:07.46 = 2:02.41
*5x5*: 6:15.22 6:57.47 (7:21.21) 6:32.20 (5:11.57) = 6:34.96
*2x2 BLD*: (49.79) DNF (1:10.92) = 49.79
*3x3BLD*: (DNF) DNF (5:26.04) = 5:25.04
*OH*: 59.42 (50.73) 52.27 (1:08.61) 52.81
*Magic*: (1.65) (1.39) 1.53 1.45 1.57 =1.52
*Master Magic*: 4.77 (7.19) (4.52) 5.99 4.79 = 5.18
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay*: 3:09.96
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay*: 8:23:61
*pyraminx*: 18.74 (24.13) (13.45) 15.69 14.58 = 16.33
*FMC*: 62 moves 
F' U2 L F' L2 D2 R2 D' R' D R D2 F D F' R' B R D2 B' D B D' B' D B x2 y'
U R U' R' U2 F' U2 F U F R' F' R y' Lw' U' L U R U' L' U x' U y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## ManasijV (Jul 12, 2010)

3x3: 14.87, 12.45, 12.55, 11.80, 14.48
Arghh


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 13, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.48, 6.61, 6.56, 4.7, 7.40 = 6.55

*3x3x3:* 16.48, 14.94, 15.10, 14.45, 13.74 = 14.83

*4x4x4:* 1:10.05, 1:12.10, 1:13.95, 1:02.87, 1:04.64 = 1:08.93

*5x5x5:* 2:04.64, 1:49.01, 1:54.96, 1:57.77, 1:48.84 = 1:53.91

*3x3x3 OH:* 44.17, 49.22, 1:40.63, 1:02.38, 59.85 = 57.15

*2-4 Relay:* 1:32.24

*2-5 Relay:* 3:31.16+

*Magic:* 4.19, 3.72, 3.47, 2.53, 2.77 = 3.32

*Pyraminx:* 11.87, 8.97, 10.46, 11.82, 9.32 = 10.53


----------



## Hong_Zhang (Jul 13, 2010)

2x2x2: 7.56 5.95 6.25 5.41 6.20 = 6.13
3x3x3: 23.74 21.84 20.18 20.38 26.88 = 21.99
4x4x4: 1:28.73 1:31.16 1:24.11 1:24.31 1:20.82 = 1:25.72
5x5x5: 2:23.02 2:15.82 2:19.30 2:18.21 2:22.01 = 2:19.84
7x7x7: 7:36.66 7:42.11 6:49.46 9:47.51 7:46.05 = 7:41.61
2x2x2 BLD: 45.48 DNF 51.56 = 45.48
3x3x3 BLD: 2:17.10 2:11.20 2:16.40 = 2:11.20
3x3 OH: 1:13.16 DNF 52.69 54.80 56.66 = 1:01.54
3x3 MTS: 1:08.16 1:24.00 1:19.12 1:18.97 1:39.11 = 1:20.70
3x3 MultiBLD: 3/4 24:03
234 Relay: 1:54.92
2345 Relay: 4:30.48
Pyra: 10.12 10.38 8.72 13.47 10.17 = 10.22
SQ1: 27.26 31.22 28.44 38.30 35.00 = 31.55
Mega: 3:39.04 3:50.30 3:55.42 3:58.68 3:41.95 = 3:49.22


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jul 13, 2010)

2x2: (DNF), 2.11, (1.46), 2.34, 4.08 = 2.84 counting 4 
2x2 bld: DNF, 25.07+, DNF = 25.07


----------



## Krag (Jul 13, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 6.67, (6.09), (9.34), 7.64, 7.83 *=7.38*

*3x3x3:* 33.16, (26.92), (35.54), 31.06, 27.38 *=30.53*

*4x4x4:* (2:31.55), 2:43.32, (3:23.76), 2:57.23, 2:46.71 *=2:49.09*

*5x5x5:* (5:24.46), 5:53.99, 6:01.19, (6:45.38), 5:35.68 *=5:50.29*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=3:33.46*

*2-3-4-5 relay:* *=9:52.72*

*pyraminx:* 20.98, (13.28), 20.22, (21.67), 14.39 *=18.53*


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 13, 2010)

3x3: 10.73 9.50 (8.53)	9.20	(13.72) = 9.81 Not Bad. xD


----------



## sz35 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> *3x3 FMC:* F' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' R B' R2 U R' F R' F' R' L' (*21f*)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


*VERY IMPORTANT: this is not my solution! my solution can be found on page 2 and is 32 moves!!!*
After I finish my FMC try,I look other people solves to learn new methods.
When I was looking at yours I made a mistake at the end and found a better ending to the solve:
Pre: L'
2x2x2: F'
Inverse with Pre: F
2x2x2: L
1x2x2: R F
Scramble with pre: F' R' L'
2x2x2: F'
More blocks: B2 R' U2 B2 U2
Inverse with pre: U2 B2 U2 R B2 F (6)
2x2x2: L (1)
F2L: R' U' R D B' D' (6)
LL: (D') R D L' D' R' D L (7)
20 moves


----------



## sutty17 (Jul 13, 2010)

2x2x2: (6.26) (10.06) 6.40 7.32 6.74 = 6.82
3x3x3: 17.24 17.32 (21.09) (16.58) 18.93 = 17.83
4x4x4: (1:08.02) 1:13.28 (1:16.06) 1:11.82 1:14.99 = 1:13.36
5x5x5: (2:19.09) 2:37.24 2:37.98 (2:45.64) 2:26.92 = 2:34.05
6x6x6: (4:40.70) 5:09.73 5:22.04 (5:43.52) 4:57.61 = 5:09.79
7x7x7: (7:35.45) (8:32.87) 7:35.47 7:54.22 8:26.66 = 7:58.78
2x2x2BLD: 1:05.13 1:01.87 DNF = 1:01.87
3x3x3 OH: 44.57 40.47 (39.78) 45.81 (46.06) = 43.62
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:38.91
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:21.83
Master Magic: 3.00 (2.93) 3.20 (3.37) 3.01 = 3.07
Megaminx: 2:51.71 2:48.53 (2:38.06) 2:59.14 (3:03.83) = 2:53.13
Pyraminx: (9.50) 10.84 10.67 13.25 (13.91) = 11.59


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 13, 2010)

sutty17 said:


> 2x2x2: (6.26) (10.06) 6.40 7.32 6.74 = 6.82
> 3x3x3: 17.24 17.32 (21.09) (16.58) 18.93 = 17.83
> 4x4x4: (1:08.02) 1:13.28 (1:16.06) 1:11.82 1:14.99 = 1:13.36
> 5x5x5: (2:19.09) 2:37.24 2:37.98 (2:45.64) 2:26.92 = 2:34.05
> ...



Its gonna be close again.......


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3:* 21.28, 23.86, 23.33, 23.61, 22.00 = *22.98*
Comment: Nice!

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 23.55, 25.46, 31.03 = *23.55*
Comment: At least these were good this week.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:37.30], DNF [1:37.25], 2:17.78 = *2:17.78*
Comment: Bad. First one 2 edges flipped, second one 2 corners twisted, third one had a bad memory recall delay.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:10.44 [4:01], DNF [7:40.43, 4:14], DNF [8:17.22, 4:23] = *7:10.44*
Comment: At least the first one was good. Second one off by 3 corners (did algorithm backwards); third one off by 2 centers, 4 corners, and 8 wings (missed an R2 somewhere).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [16:22.88, 9:21], DNF [17:00.97, 10:23], DNF [16:07, 8:40] = *DNF*
Comment: I hate DNFs!!! They were all as close as possible without succeeding. First one off by 2 X centers (not sure why); second one off by 2 X centers (didn't see the last piece when memorizing); third one off by 2 + centers (did algorithm backwards). So bad.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *4/4 = 4 points, 18:26.55* [13:04]
Comment: I had a rough time during memorization, but I didn't want to miss it, so I took my time getting it correct, and it paid off. Execution was probably the fastest I've ever done 4 cubes for multi. I caught several mistakes during memo; if I had gone just a little faster it probably would have been 1/4 instead of 4/4.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 39.58, 29.09, 48.61, 31.56, 23.80 = *33.41*
Comment: Not bad.
*4x4x4:* DNF [7:31.75, 3:49], 7:13.10 [3:45], DNF [8:30.56, 5:21], DNF [6:37.76, 3:18], DNF [7:31.75, 3:47] = *DNF*
Comment: Wow, that went bad. I tried doing all of these back-to-back as quickly as possible. First one was 3 moves from solved (messed up undo on wing parity fix); third one 4 corners twisted and 5 wings wrong (no idea what went wrong), fourth one 4 centers wrong (mismemorized), and fifth one 3 wings wrong (mismemorized one piece).
*6x6x6:* 38:32.50 [22:08], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Slow, but at least I got it.
*7x7x7:* 2:27:16.69 [1:29:50], DNF [2:27:16.69, 1:29:50], DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: This was the multi in my video. Hey, at least I got one. 
*Magic:* 18.38, 13.05, 11.21, 17.88, 12.03 = *14.32*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. I keep improving!
*Master Magic:* 4.94, 4.27, 4.28, 3.80, 4.52 = *4.36*
*Clock:* 3:29.61 [0:44], DNF [3:20.43, 0:44], 3:28.94 [0:33], 3:37.66 [0:35], 3:12.80 [0:35] = *3:32.07*
Comment: It's funny how completely unimportant memorization time is with this. It's all execution.
*Pyraminx:* 1:21.47, DNF [1:22.94], 1:21.33, DNF [1:08.69], DNF [44.22] = *DNF*
Comment: Bad. Second one was completely scrambled, fourth one off by 3 edges, fifth one had 2 edges flipped.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 13, 2010)

2x2: 4.15, (3.57), (4.34), 4.31, 4.15 = 4.20
3x3: (13.28), (11.72), 12.76, 11.94, 13.08 = 12.59
4x4: 58.58, (48.18), 55.20, (1:03.39), 57.02 = 56.93
5x5: 1:58.41, 1:51.71, 1:48.21, (1:45.19), (2:02.84) = 1:52.78
234: 1:13.19
2345: 3:04.57
OH: (24.64), 19.29, (19.20), 22.52, 20.44 = 20.75 Awesome.Sauce.
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 11.01+ = 11.01
Sq1: 14.64, 14.59, (15.89), 13.83, (12.54) = 14.35 Not sub-WR


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 13, 2010)

3x3 Speed: 17.97, 18.48, (19.26), (15.37), 15.77 - 17.41


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 13, 2010)

*2x2:* (11.56), 9.41, (3.79), 10.64, 7.91 = 9.32
3rd solve was pitifully easy.

*3x3:* 19.31, 17.91, (22.55), 18.86, (17.37) = 18.69

*3x3 OH:* (48.18), 47.48, 45.11, 47.95, (39.63) = 46.85

*4x4:* 2:12.98, 1:59.85 [O], 2:09.33, (2:33.48 [O][P]), (1:57.71 [O][P]) = 2:07.39
Last night I had a dream about finally going sub-2 on 4x4 (I believe the time was 1:43.xx). Well, who'd a thunk it? 2 solves sub-2.

*5x5:* 4:34.21 [O], 4:38.64 [O], (4:51.57 [O]), 4:21.67 [O], (4:21.63 [O]) = 4:31.50
Damn parity.

*3x3 FMC:* 28
Premove: L'
Scramble: D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2
Solution: F' B' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' B R' B2 D B D' B U F' U F U' F' U F U2 B' R2 L' L


Spoiler



Triple X-Cross: F' B' R2 F' U F2 R2 F' (8)
Final F2L: B R' B2 D B D' (6)
OLL: B U F' U F U' F' U F U2 B' (11)
PLL: R2 (1)
Undo Premove: L' L (2)
Absolutely amazing scramble. After 20 minutes of just staring at the cube I realized that I could utilize a premove. First time ever using one and it got me sub-30!


*PyraMinx:* 17.54, 17.75, 17.62, (27.45), (15.74) = 17.64


----------



## r_517 (Jul 14, 2010)

Clock: (7.28) 9.60 (10.32) 9.59 8.24 =* 9.14*
After being absent from so many weeks' online comp, the scrambles this week are terrible 
i'm looking forward to Daniel's & David's results


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2010)

*5x5x5_bld:* 16:01.09 14:51.02 DNF


----------



## okayama (Jul 14, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.80, (7.64), 8.33, (9.28), 7.77 = 7.97
Sub 8!

*3x3x3*: (25.91), 24.35, 25.23, 21.69, (20.92) = 23.76

*4x4x4*: 1:59.70, (1:55.92), 1:59.88, 2:14.84, (2:15.13) = 2:04.81

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 51.36, DNS, DNS = 51.36

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:58.08, DNS, DNS = 2:58.08
Sub 3 minutes! PB!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 21:22.42, DNS, DNS = 21:22.42
PB!

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 25 HTM
Congrats Sub 25 competitors! I couldn't...


Spoiler



Scramble: D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2
Solution: F' R' U2 R' U' B U L' B' L B' U B U2 F' U B2 U' F U B U2 R U' L'

Pre-scramble: U2 R U' L'

2x2x2 block: F'
2x2x3 block: R' U2 R'
F2L minus 1 slot: U' B U
Orient edges: L' B' L
All but 3 corners: B' U B U' * B'
Correction: U2 R U' L'

Insert at * U' F' U B2 U' F U B2


----------



## Khartaras (Jul 14, 2010)

3x3: (22.64), 24.84, (32.54), 27.35, 23.93 = 26.26 
Yay for OK times.


----------



## dada222 (Jul 14, 2010)

*2x2 BLD*: DNF 2:34.46 4:23.25= 2:34.46
Comment: First 2x2 BLD times ever, so PB for me :d
*3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
Comment: Not disappointed with myself, got very close on two out of three scrambles.
*2x2*: (17.39), (10.24), 11.48, 13.97, 15.32=13.59
Comment: As usual, disappointing. 15.32 was +2 penalty, not at all difficult to happen with my over turning 2x2.
*3x3*: 27.22, (DNF), 27.84, (26.67), 26.79=27.28
Comment: Disappointed that I didn't do sub 27.


----------



## Lumej (Jul 14, 2010)

3x3: 22.09, 28.38, 21.88, 27.36, 32.69
3x3oh: 1:04.96, 1:28.55, 1:01.78, 1:02.61, 1:23.19


----------



## Baian Liu (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2:* (7.41), 3.91, (1.69), 4.20, 3.92 = 4.01
*Pyraminx:* (5.53), (14.43), 9.44, 11.58, 7.57 = 9.53


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 15, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (4.16), (6.21), 5.09, 5.65, 5.15 = *5.30*
Kept getting Y perms
*3x3x3:* 16.21, 17.56, (DNF), 13.22, 15.43 = *16.40*
No warmup, in a badly lit room - rubbish. The 4th solve was just really nice.
*4x4x4:* 1:13.36, (1:13.71), 1:06.80, 1:05.69, (1:04.71) = *1:08.62*
*5x5x5:* (2:30.34), 2:28.41, (2:13.13), 2:16.70, 2:20.44 = *2:21.85*
*7x7x7:* 7:58.88, (8:27.66), 7:46.44, 7:44.78, (7:42.21) = *7:50.03*
*2x2x2BLD:* 42.13, DNF, DNF = *42.13*
*3x3x3BLD:* 2:03.56, 2:14.61, 1:56.43 = *1:56.43*
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:25.24 [2:30], 5:28.65 [2:15], DNS = *5:28.65*
*5x5x5BLD:* 14:53.55[Dunno], DNS, DNS = *14:53.55*
Not really in the mood for 5bld. Again.
*MultiBLD: 2/2 4:37.14*
Can't find time for a proper attempt 
*OH:* (20.38), 26.61, 29.30, (33.80), 28.55 = *28.15*
PLL skip
*Feet:* 2:06.83, (2:19.02), (1:46.82), 1:51.75, 2:05.66 = *2:01.41*
*MTS:* 53.65, (50.61), 51.97, 55.38, (55.56) = *53.67*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:37.64*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 4:47.51*
*Megaminx:* 2:54.78+, 3:01.41, (3:09.71), (2:41.94), 2:44.88 = *2:53.69*
*Pyraminx:* (6.38), (9.40), 7.08, 7.40, 9.19 = *7.89*
*Clock:* 7.55, 8.77, (10.50), 9.56, (7.21) = *8.63*
*FMC: DNF*
I'll count this as a DNF because I did fiddle with the scramble for 5 minutes before I had to do other stuff

I didn't do lots of 3bld this week as I said I would  But my times were even worse than normal when I got round to doing the scrambles just now. I will also not be entering the competition for a while now as I'm off cycling in Europe for a few weeks and then off to the Far East. So goodbye to the comp for now!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 15, 2010)

2x2: 2.83, 2.92, 1.38, 2.30, 2.72 = 2.62
3x3: 10.25, 11.80, 11.09, 9.19, 10.20 = 10.51
4x4: 51.16, 50.89, 52.12, 51.03, 51.33 = 51.17
5x5: 1:35.34, 1:43.48, 1:46.86, 1:45.61, 1:33.58 = 1:41.40
6x6: 2:50.80, 2:51.11, 2:59.67, 2:45.12, 2:45.12 = 2:49.01
7x7: 5:07.53, 5:04.25, 5:18.81, 5:04.36, 5:15.11 = 5:09.00 
2x2 BLD: 26.00, 25.67, DNF = 25.67
3x3 BLD: 1:51.75, DNF, DNF = 1:51.75
Mutli BLD: 1/2 6:24
3x3 OH: 20.11, 18.83, 20.26, 18.39, 23.41 = 19.73
3x3 WF: 2:25.21, 2:33.12, 2:22.01, 2:04.96, 2:13.37 = 2:20.20
3x3 MTS: 1:03.44, 1:14.52, 1:22.22, 1:08.12, 59.87 = 1:08.69
2-4 relay: 1:13.91
2-5 relay: 2:48.84
Magic: 1.34, 1.48, 1.45, 1.29, 1.52 = 1.42
Master Magic: 3.82, 3.78, 3.52, 3.28, 3.67 = 3.66
Clock: 11.11, 10.06, 12.46, 11.08, 9.54 = 10.75
Megaminx: 1:02.98, 1:04.67, 1:02.14, 1:08.26, 1:03.77 = 1:03.81
Pyraminx: 4.86, 6.05, 5.28, 6.20, 3.92 = 5.40
Square-1: 17.59, 23.17, 22.34, 17.89, 19.97 = 20.07

3x3 FMC: 35



Spoiler



Scramble: D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2
Solution: z2 F' R F' R2 R B' R' L' D' B D F' D L D' F L' F' L F L2 F' L F z y2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l U' (35)

2x2x2: z2 F' R F' R2
block: R B' R' L' D' B D
F2L3: F' D L D' F
F2L4: L' F' L F L2 F' L F
LL: z y2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l U'

Couldn't be bothered to try to get anything better..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, Mats has some other things he needs to take care of, so he will not be on the forums for a little while - perhaps as long as *a few weeks*. So there may be a bit of a wait for results. Please be patient. Thank you. (Remember back when we waited a year and a half for results?)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 16, 2010)

*tries every event*


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 16, 2010)

sz35 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3 FMC:* F' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B' R B2 R' B' R B' R2 U R' F R' F' R' L' (*21f*)
> ...



After finding a 21-mover I didn't think more optimisation would be possible! Nice find!


----------



## undick (Jul 16, 2010)

*FMC *

*Scramble* : D F2 D2 R2 U' R U2 L' F U L2 U2 L' D2 U B' U2

Solution : F' B R' B U2 B2 U2 D B2 D' B R B L' B R' B' L B U R B R' B' L' (25 moves)

Premove : U L'
2X2X2 : F' (1/1)
2X2X3 : B R' B U2 B2 U2 (6/7)
F2L-1 : D B2 D' (3/10)
Finish F2L : B R *B2 R' ** (4/14)
Leave 3 Corner : U R B R' B' *U'* (6/20)
Undo Premove : *U* L' (0/20) cancel 2 moves

Insert at * : *R B' *L' B R' B' L B (5/25) cancel 3 moves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2010)

*Results week 28*

Mats is still not back yet, but he was able to provide us with these results. Thanks, Mats.

*2x2x2*(38)

 2.47 fazrulz
 2.62 SimonWestlund
 2.84 Edward_Lin
 3.50 Neo63
 3.66 flee135
 3.90 nlCuber22
 4.01 Baian Liu
 4.20 MTGjumper
 4.28 Yes, We Can!
 4.49 sz35
 4.68 04mucklowd
 5.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.09 The Rubik Mai
 5.28 cincyaviation
 5.30 kinch2002
 5.52 Pro94
 5.60 gass
 5.63 cubedude7
 5.73 Evan Liu
 6.13 Hong_Zhang
 6.25 janelle
 6.34 Cride5
 6.55 JTW2007
 6.82 sutty17
 7.00 Inf3rn0
 7.15 Alifianto.Adi
 7.18 alexbruso
 7.38 tres.60
 7.85 PeterV
 7.97 okayama
 8.21 Zane_C
 8.29 x-colo-x
 8.43 pierrotlenageur
 9.32 eastamazonantidote
 10.91 jamesdeanludlow
 11.07 CuberN00b
 13.59 dada222
 33.41 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.04 fazrulz
 9.81 onionhoney
 10.51 SimonWestlund
 11.84 The Rubik Mai
 12.59 MTGjumper
 13.16 ManasijV
 13.32 Odder
 13.88 flee135
 14.03 gass
 14.28 nlCuber22
 14.35 Neo63
 14.74 sz35
 14.83 JTW2007
 15.56 Alifianto.Adi
 15.73 Hyprul 9-ty2
 15.80 Yes, We Can!
 16.16 randomtoad
 16.40 kinch2002
 16.56 Evan Liu
 16.84 JunwenYao
 16.92 pierrotlenageur
 16.93 cubedude7
 17.39 04mucklowd
 17.41 MichaelP.
 17.83 sutty17
 17.94 Zane_C
 18.69 eastamazonantidote
 20.45 Cride5
 20.77 x-colo-x
 20.96 cincyaviation
 21.67 jamesdeanludlow
 21.99 Hong_Zhang
 22.32 alexbruso
 22.34 janelle
 22.86 CUB3R01
 22.98 Mike Hughey
 23.76 okayama
 24.36 Isbit
 25.37 Khartaras
 25.94 Lumej
 26.27 larf
 26.71 Pro94
 26.76 PeterV
 27.28 dada222
 30.53 tres.60
 31.27 TheCubeMaster5000
 39.74 CuberN00b
*4x4x4*(32)

 51.17 SimonWestlund
 52.18 Yes, We Can!
 55.84 Hyprul 9-ty2
 56.93 MTGjumper
 58.27 flee135
 58.66 The Rubik Mai
 59.39 pierrotlenageur
 1:04.04 sz35
 1:06.23 Neo63
 1:08.62 kinch2002
 1:08.93 JTW2007
 1:09.85 Alifianto.Adi
 1:13.36 sutty17
 1:14.14 cubedude7
 1:16.66 Evan Liu
 1:20.10 jamesdeanludlow
 1:23.18 gass
 1:24.11 04mucklowd
 1:25.72 Hong_Zhang
 1:26.36 randomtoad
 1:27.85 x-colo-x
 1:38.24 aronpm
 1:39.61 Elliot
 1:45.52 Zane_C
 1:46.99 larf
 1:59.26 Pro94
 2:02.41 alexbruso
 2:03.84 janelle
 2:04.81 okayama
 2:07.39 eastamazonantidote
 2:49.09 tres.60
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:41.48 SimonWestlund
 1:48.73 sz35
 1:48.88 The Rubik Mai
 1:52.78 MTGjumper
 1:53.49 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.91 JTW2007
 1:57.97 gass
 2:04.47 flee135
 2:10.88 cubedude7
 2:13.01 Neo63
 2:13.50 pierrotlenageur
 2:19.84 Hong_Zhang
 2:20.30 04mucklowd
 2:21.85 kinch2002
 2:25.94 jamesdeanludlow
 2:34.05 sutty17
 2:57.21 Evan Liu
 3:27.47 Pro94
 3:33.91 larf
 4:31.51 eastamazonantidote
 5:50.29 tres.60
 6:34.96 alexbruso
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:49.01 SimonWestlund
 4:29.54 jamesdeanludlow
 4:36.42 04mucklowd
 4:57.79 pierrotlenageur
 5:09.79 sutty17
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(10)

 5:09.00 SimonWestlund
 5:40.22 The Rubik Mai
 5:50.91 gass
 6:40.92 cubedude7
 7:25.19 jamesdeanludlow
 7:41.61 Hong_Zhang
 7:50.03 kinch2002
 7:58.78 sutty17
 9:13.05 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 19.21 Hyprul 9-ty2
 19.73 SimonWestlund
 20.75 MTGjumper
 22.13 The Rubik Mai
 24.51 Elliot
 25.49 flee135
 25.61 Yes, We Can!
 26.22 Odder
 28.15 kinch2002
 28.52 Neo63
 30.92 Zane_C
 32.32 sz35
 33.02 Alifianto.Adi
 33.13 randomtoad
 35.29 JunwenYao
 36.52 Evan Liu
 36.73 gass
 43.62 sutty17
 44.52 pierrotlenageur
 46.85 eastamazonantidote
 47.88 janelle
 51.62 Pro94
 52.68 jamesdeanludlow
 54.83 alexbruso
 57.15 JTW2007
 1:01.54 Hong_Zhang
 1:02.76 x-colo-x
 1:10.25 Lumej
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:01.41 kinch2002
 2:20.20 SimonWestlund
 5:38.67 jamesdeanludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(25)

 11.01 MTGjumper
 23.30 aronpm
 23.55 Mike Hughey
 24.00 Evan Liu
 24.98 x-colo-x
 25.07 Edward_Lin
 25.19 Hyprul 9-ty2
 25.67 SimonWestlund
 29.65 Neo63
 30.71 cubedude7
 33.11 Yes, We Can!
 34.65 sz35
 34.79 Zane_C
 37.30 04mucklowd
 42.13 kinch2002
 45.48 Hong_Zhang
 46.97 gass
 49.79 alexbruso
 51.36 okayama
 53.27 pierrotlenageur
 1:01.87 sutty17
 1:37.01 Cride5
 2:21.44 cincyaviation
 2:34.46 dada222
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 1:06.13 x-colo-x
 1:18.36 cubedude7
 1:25.62 Zane_C
 1:34.84 Yes, We Can!
 1:34.95 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:51.75 SimonWestlund
 1:56.43 kinch2002
 2:05.21 Isbit
 2:11.20 Hong_Zhang
 2:17.78 Mike Hughey
 2:58.08 okayama
 3:08.89 Micael
 3:15.60 sz35
 4:55.76 gass
 5:25.04 alexbruso
 DNF dada222
 DNF pierrotlenageur
 DNF Cride5
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:28.65 kinch2002
 7:10.44 Mike Hughey
21:22.42 okayama
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF Isbit
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:51.02 cmhardw
14:53.55 kinch2002
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

4/4 (18:26)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 4:37)  kinch2002
2/2 ( 6:28)  Hyprul 9-ty2
3/4 (24:03)  Hong_Zhang
3/4 (28:24)  Zane_C
1/2 ( 6:24)  SimonWestlund
2/4 (10:59)  aronpm
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 53.67 kinch2002
 1:08.69 SimonWestlund
 1:20.70 Hong_Zhang
 1:21.23 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:40.10 gass
 1:54.97 The Rubik Mai
 1:56.66 jamesdeanludlow
 2:28.45 pierrotlenageur
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 1:13.19 MTGjumper
 1:13.91 SimonWestlund
 1:16.34 The Rubik Mai
 1:19.67 flee135
 1:22.08 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:28.31 sz35
 1:32.24 JTW2007
 1:34.36 Alifianto.Adi
 1:35.93 Neo63
 1:37.64 kinch2002
 1:38.91 sutty17
 1:43.15 gass
 1:47.02 cubedude7
 1:47.46 Evan Liu
 1:48.57 randomtoad
 1:51.58 pierrotlenageur
 1:54.92 Hong_Zhang
 1:55.93 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.36 04mucklowd
 2:11.55 Zane_C
 2:15.58 larf
 2:45.37 janelle
 3:09.96 alexbruso
 3:33.46 tres.60
 4:51.94 CuberN00b
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:48.84 SimonWestlund
 3:04.57 MTGjumper
 3:19.11 sz35
 3:21.71 The Rubik Mai
 3:31.16 JTW2007
 3:31.40 flee135
 3:49.02 cubedude7
 3:49.61 gass
 3:56.40 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:57.83 pierrotlenageur
 3:59.75 Neo63
 4:08.97 04mucklowd
 4:17.83 jamesdeanludlow
 4:21.83 sutty17
 4:30.48 Hong_Zhang
 4:45.39 Evan Liu
 4:47.51 kinch2002
 6:08.56 larf
 8:23.61 alexbruso
 9:52.72 tres.60
*Magic*(13)

 0.95 The Rubik Mai
 1.05 Neo63
 1.26 Evan Liu
 1.42 SimonWestlund
 1.52 alexbruso
 1.52 jamesdeanludlow
 1.54 janelle
 1.82 pierrotlenageur
 2.11 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2.31 sz35
 3.32 JTW2007
 3.62 cubedude7
 14.32 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.70 jamesdeanludlow
 2.87 The Rubik Mai
 3.07 sutty17
 3.66 SimonWestlund
 4.36 Mike Hughey
 5.18 alexbruso
*Clock*(8)

 8.30 larf
 8.63 kinch2002
 9.14 r_517
 10.75 SimonWestlund
 13.02 cubedude7
 14.83 jamesdeanludlow
 24.77 pierrotlenageur
 3:32.07 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(23)

 3.76 Odder
 4.84 gass
 5.31 flee135
 5.40 SimonWestlund
 6.86 Neo63
 7.89 kinch2002
 8.65 The Rubik Mai
 8.88 cubedude7
 9.53 Baian Liu
 10.22 Hong_Zhang
 10.53 JTW2007
 11.59 sutty17
 11.69 Evan Liu
 13.48 Zane_C
 14.07 Alifianto.Adi
 15.85 janelle
 16.34 alexbruso
 17.64 eastamazonantidote
 17.84 pierrotlenageur
 17.95 x-colo-x
 18.22 cincyaviation
 18.53 tres.60
 DNF Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(13)

 1:03.81 SimonWestlund
 1:28.56 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:53.17 gass
 1:56.05 04mucklowd
 2:08.68 The Rubik Mai
 2:10.22 flee135
 2:13.64 Neo63
 2:18.13 cubedude7
 2:51.46 jamesdeanludlow
 2:53.13 sutty17
 2:53.69 kinch2002
 3:49.22 Hong_Zhang
 5:11.37 pierrotlenageur
*Square-1*(11)

 14.35 MTGjumper
 18.00 Neo63
 20.07 SimonWestlund
 25.09 cubedude7
 31.55 Hong_Zhang
 44.67 Hyprul 9-ty2
 45.53 The Rubik Mai
 46.23 04mucklowd
 53.95 aronpm
 1:07.83 jamesdeanludlow
 1:11.36 janelle
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

21 Cride5
22 guusrs
25 undick
25 okayama
27 Stini
28 eastamazonantidote
32 sz35
34 Hyprul 9-ty2
35 SimonWestlund
36 Odder
36 flee135
39 gass
44 pierrotlenageur
49 The Rubik Mai
62 alexbruso
DNF  kinch2002

*Contest results*

413 SimonWestlund
307 Hyprul 9-ty2
302 The Rubik Mai
297 kinch2002
258 MTGjumper
257 Neo63
255 gass
252 flee135
243 sz35
231 cubedude7
200 pierrotlenageur
196 Hong_Zhang
176 Evan Liu
174 sutty17
171 JTW2007
167 Yes, We Can!
167 jamesdeanludlow
160 04mucklowd
146 Zane_C
131 Mike Hughey
128 Alifianto.Adi
121 alexbruso
111 Odder
107 x-colo-x
93 okayama
90 fazrulz
88 eastamazonantidote
87 janelle
83 randomtoad
81 Cride5
77 aronpm
76 nlCuber22
66 Pro94
61 Edward_Lin
59 cincyaviation
54 larf
51 Baian Liu
49 JunwenYao
49 onionhoney
45 ManasijV
44 tres.60
42 Elliot
38 Isbit
27 MichaelP.
25 guusrs
24 undick
22 Stini
22 dada222
20 PeterV
16 Inf3rn0
16 CUB3R01
16 Lumej
13 Micael
13 cmhardw
12 CuberN00b
12 Khartaras
8 r_517
5 TheCubeMaster5000


----------

